# Life of a trophy buck in pictures



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Here is a pictorial summary of the life of a trophy buck from his first year up until 2 weeks before he died of old age. There are words describing the age, points, B&C scoring for each year. Very Interesting succession of deer aging photos. 





http://www.realtree.com/deer-hunting/galleries/photo-gallery-from-buttons-to-booner


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome story. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a five and a half year old ten point here in the City of Medina that I have watched grow in antler and body size. He was truly impressive last year and I hope to see him again this year now that I purchased a game camera in hopes of capturing a picture of him. Will be interesting to see how his lifetime will compare with this great NY animal.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good read. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome read!!! Deer are amazing creatures!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Enjoyed very much. Thanks for posting.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent chronicle of a deer's life! I sent it to many email buddies!


----------

